# Update



## hurghadapat (Mar 26, 2010)

Take care and don't be caught filming or photographing the riots.

Update: Protesters battle security forces near Arab League HQ | Egypt Independent


----------



## Githa (Jan 20, 2012)

are there other expats starting to get a little worried - state of emergency ??
Githa


----------



## aykalam (Apr 12, 2010)

Githa said:


> are there other expats starting to get a little worried - state of emergency ??
> Githa


not really, that's the normal state of affairs in Egypt: it lasted 30 years under Mubarak. It was only lifted in May 2012, so we've done well, 8 months of non-emergency


----------



## aykalam (Apr 12, 2010)

Besides, Cairo is not (yet) included, only Suez, Port Said and Ismailiya are affected, 30 days with a curfew from 9pm to 6am.


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

aykalam said:


> Besides, Cairo is not (yet) included, only Suez, Port Said and Ismailiya are affected, 30 days with a curfew from 9pm to 6am.




and who ever obeyed the curfew


----------



## aykalam (Apr 12, 2010)

MaidenScotland said:


> and who ever obeyed the curfew


didn't work for Mubarak, did it?


----------



## paolop (Jun 15, 2012)

A curfew would be a disaster for my business, running restaurants in Cairo is already tough and if they impose a curfew I will probably be packing my bags.


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

paolop said:


> A curfew would be a disaster for my business, running restaurants in Cairo is already tough and if they impose a curfew I will probably be packing my bags.




I wouldn't worry about it.. every one ignored the last one


----------



## paolop (Jun 15, 2012)

MaidenScotland said:


> I wouldn't worry about it.. every one ignored the last one


What a mess....


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

The roads are abnormally quiet today, last night a friend told me they would be with me about 7pm, they turned up at 5.45 simply because there was no traffic.


----------



## aykalam (Apr 12, 2010)

Police have fired tear-gas at protesters in downtown Cairo, just hours after President Mohamed Morsi declared a state of emegency and a curfew in three Suez Canal cities.

Monday was the fifth consecutive day of street violence in Egypt.

Clashes continue for fifth day in Egypt - Middle East - Al Jazeera English


----------



## paolop (Jun 15, 2012)

One of my chefs was killed this morning as he made his way home, he was 19 years old. What a terrible waste if a life.


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

paolop said:


> One of my chefs was killed this morning as he made his way home, he was 19 years old. What a terrible waste if a life.




Indeed ye, s his poor family will be distraught.. 


Is he the young chap that was shot in Midan Tahrir?


----------



## paolop (Jun 15, 2012)

MaidenScotland said:


> Indeed ye, s his poor family will be distraught..
> 
> Is he the young chap that was shot in Midan Tahrir?


Yes it was, it was reported widely on the news today


----------

